# Keeping mice warm- advice needed please



## Jo Govey (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello, I’m new to this forum and I’m hoping to find someone who can advise me please. We would like give 3-4 female mice a home but I’m worried they will get cold in our utility room where they will be kept overnight. Can I use a heat lamp to make sure they’re warm enough? If so, which kind should I buy? Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Jo Govey said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and I'm hoping to find someone who can advise me please. We would like give 3-4 female mice a home but I'm worried they will get cold in our utility room where they will be kept overnight. Can I use a heat lamp to make sure they're warm enough? If so, which kind should I buy? Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks


HI Jo and welcome . Im afraid I cant answer your question but I have asked for your post to be moved to the Small animal section where I hope more members will see it ?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Get a thermometer to see what sort of temperatures you're dealing with. Mice are comfortable at around 20-25°C.

Cage needs to be a wire cage with bar 7mm a part maximum. Or a tank. Tanks are a bit difficult as it doesn't allow ammonia to escape so it's a bit of a balancing act. Tanks will keep them warmer but you trade off on ventilation.


----------



## Amy thea (Dec 18, 2021)

I own 2 females the best way to keep them warm is tons of bedding including hay snd make sure the bedding is not wood shaving


----------

